# Short cervix



## LaserBump

hello! Hope everyones pregnancies are ok :)

I have been diagnosed with a short cervix since being 24 weeks + 5days. It was measuring a small 24mm. They have been constantly monitoring me every 2 weeks to check my cervical length. It has been getting shorter and shorter until at 28 weeks +5days it was only 12mm and they prescribed me with progesterone pessaries. When I found out I got quite depressed about it because I felt incapable of having a healthy pregnancy and creating a healthy baby. I was so worried he was going to come really really early and be really ill.

The support from my family and especially my finacee has been so good otherwise I would've worried myself into pre-pre-preterm labour anyway.lol. I am now 31weeks +2days and hopefully lil bubba will stay in till at least 34 weeks when most complications are very unlikely. 

I am going for a scan tomorrow and hopefully my cervix would have stayed at 12mm or maybe even got longer (if possible). If my cervical length drops below 10mm I will be given the steroid injections. That is quite scary cos I know that will mean they are worried bubba is going to come early.

Is anyone else in the same position as me? This is my 1st pregnancy and I have had no previous cervical surgery or misscarriages. I guess complications could just happen to anyone. I've been pretty healthy and fit all my life and am 20 years old, nearing 21.

xx


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Hun 

First of all sending you :hugs: if your baby was born now it would be fine it would need help but as weeks go by the survival rate goes up. My girls were born at 32wks, 28 wks and 32 wks all are healthy now they did have problems when they were born but you wouldnt think it now. If you have any q's etc just pm me :hugs:


----------



## Bec L

:hugs: Hope you make it to full term but if not, try not to worry. Our LO was born at 34 weeks and she is 100% fine, after a couple of weeks in SCBU. Let us know how you get on tomorrow hun xx


----------



## LuluBee

:hugs: honey I really feel for you. I had a short cervix when I was pregnant with Alex, but luckily it was diagosed earlier and so at 20 weeks I had a stitch put in - at that point it was only 2mm long.

I stayed on bed rest for the rst of the pregnancy, had my stitch out at 37 weeks and actually ended up being induced at 40+1.

I can imagine how worried you are and how vulnerable you must feel and I really hope that eveything goes well with your scan. My advice would be just to rest up for the next few weeks and that should help your little one stay put :hugs:


----------



## LaserBump

aaww thanks for your replies :)

yea it is quite worrying cos however much I would love to see and hold my baby I don't want him this early if he has health problems! 
I went to the hospital yesterday and my cervix has shrunk to 7mm (so 5mm less in 2weeks) it has been a fairly steady shortening since they diagnosed it at 24 weeks, so maybe following the pattern I may at least make it to 34 weeks.

I was however given the course of 2 steroid shots yesterday and am going for the 2nd dose today, just incase. better to have it than to not i suppose for babys lungs. however there is controversy as to whether the benefits only lasts a week and if repeat courses turn out to be harmful and unbeneficial.

im not sure i'm just so confused right now!! but yea as you've all said keep resting and legs crossed! he has an est. fetal weight of 4lbs 10 at the moment, so he's a good weight for only 31 weeks! which is a good thing if he's coming early.

going to buy some premmie nappies just incase too!! and better start deciding on names!
I will keep everyone posted! xx


----------



## Bec L

Thanks for the update hun :hugs: Fingers (and legs) crossed that you hold on for a few more weeks. :) BTW, those steroid injections hurt don't they! :rofl:


----------



## LuluBee

:hugs: Take care honey, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## LaserBump

yea the steriod shots are quite painful! it's not the needle part that hurts it's that dull ache after the liquid has gone in. something to do with the pressure. 
I went to have another general check up today, I think they are baffled as to why I have a short cervix, I guess its just one of those things.

Time seems to be going really slowly at the moment cos I'm counting the days and weeks! I need to relax I think and not let myself get too stressed out at things, even though I am getting stressed out with a lot. My partner, living arrangements, pregnancy problems and general pregnancy hormones are getting me kinda depressed.

xx


----------



## xtashax26

LaserBump said:


> Time seems to be going really slowly at the moment cos I'm counting the days and weeks! I need to relax I think and not let myself get too stressed out at things, even though I am getting stressed out with a lot. My partner, living arrangements, pregnancy problems and general pregnancy hormones are getting me kinda depressed.
> 
> xx

i know how you feel hun i'm counting the days aswell, and the stress on top of every day living dosnt help ,things always seem to get worse when your pregnant?
and the steriod shot ouch i agree its not the needle its the pain after. good luck and i hope you make it to 34 weeks if not past this.


----------



## LaserBump

well I went for a scan today and they say my cervix is stable and is still measuring 6-7mm. Which is good news even though it's still short. I'm 34 weeks in 2 days time so I guess I will make it :) 
They have booked an appointment for 2 weeks time and have taken me off the progesterone pessaries as they don't prescribe it after 34 weeks pregnancy. Looks like my little baby is holding in for me :)
im glad he had the steroid shot a couple of weeks ago though because at least they've had time to work. hows everything going for you?


----------



## Jemma_x

Im glad things are stable hun and im glad that you been able to make it to 34 weeks:)


----------



## Mumof42009

Thats great news let hope you hang in there until 36 wks because my doc told me be 1 week off full term and baby would be fine thats my goal unless my little man has other ideas.


----------



## LaserBump

yea yesterday at the scan he told me another 2 weeks would be even better. now i have reached 34 weeks he's setting me new goals,lol. i would be a lot happier if i was at 36 weeks, but at least i know im in a safe zone now.
when my partner and i arrived there yesterday the receptionist said 'oh we were just talking about you!' and i said 'what whether i would make it here or not?' and she was like 'yeaa.' lol! bet they are placing bets on how far i'l go, lol!


----------



## LaserBump

At 35 weeks today :D Saw the midwife today and she told me babys head was engaging!! OMG I think I'm going to have him in the next week, at least I made it to my 34 week goal, hopefully I will get to 36 weeks still. Every week counts! Going for a scan on Monday to measure my cervix so will know more then. xx


----------



## mumofone

Sounds like things are going great for you! Glad to see you made it to 35 weeks and still counting. 
there really is no explanation for incompetent cervix. Unfortunately it just happens :(
I hope you have been on strict bed rest? If you can stay on your butt, in bed or on the couch and you don't do anything at all you could make it a couple more weeks :) Good look KUP


----------



## xtashax26

so glad things are going well, and your at 35 weeks thats great news hun, fingers crossed you make it at least 1 more week xxx


----------



## Fluxuspoem

So good that you are in a safe zone now, I hope you everything goes ok till week 36 and that you have an very good delivery X


----------



## LaserBump

mumofone said:


> Sounds like things are going great for you! Glad to see you made it to 35 weeks and still counting.
> there really is no explanation for incompetent cervix. Unfortunately it just happens :(
> I hope you have been on strict bed rest? If you can stay on your butt, in bed or on the couch and you don't do anything at all you could make it a couple more weeks :) Good look KUP

Yea I asked the midwife and she said it's unknown why, everyones different. No, no bed rest. I was told to just keep living my life normally, prehaps take things a bit easier but don't sit around all day.I was working up till 29 weeks ( I did have a seat) and have been walking everyday, however I have been doing a lot of sitting around too! lol. i did ask the scan doctor guy should i be on bedrest? and he said no its not good for you keep living life normally just take it easy. 

I did go to the gym at first until I found out about the cervix problem at 24 weeks, and stopped cos I was worried.....been pilling on weight since!lol.I've put on over 2 stone this whole pregnancy!!

Thanks for all your messages I've really found they've helped me stay positive. xx


----------



## LaserBump

I'VE HAD MY BABY!! :) :) 
At 36 weeks + 5 days so pretty much full term!! I'm so so happy that we got this far and he didn't have any problems at birth just a spot of jaundice, but that will soon clear up with lots of breastmilk and exposure to natural light :) :) 
He is absolutly beautiful and I will post some pictures up when my OH tells me how to use the bluetooth device!! I am so so tired but when I look at how cute he is and how think how lucky I am to have a healthy baby its all worth it! 

HIGHLY advise a water pool/tank birth!!

I hope everyone else is having a good pregnancy and thankyou so much for all your posts and help it really helped me to keep positive!! xx

Charlie is 9 days old today :) :) Born 17/06/09 at 7pounds 4ounces :) :)


----------



## LuluBee

:yipee: congratulations honey I'm so pleased for you :)

And don't worry about hte weight gain. I was on bed rest from 20 weeks pregnant and put on 5 stone but have lost all but a few pounds of it again now

Take care and look forward to seeing some gorgeous pictures of little Charlie xx


----------



## Mumof42009

Huge Congrats Hun glad you made it that far! He was a good weight as well xx


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Congratulations on your wonderful news! X


----------



## mrsmainy

Just wanted to offer some reassurance to anyone who has been diagnosed with a short cervix. I had my dd at 41 weeks and a normal pregnancy. Second time round was due to fly on holiday next day and had a mini show. was 28 +6. went to hosp and sure all fine. All was until they measured my cervix had dropped to 18mm. was not allowed to fly and given steroid injections. Was petrified of having early labour. was checked on every week til week 34, my cervix shortened at week 30 to just 12mm and I was given progesterone pessaries. I stopped work but did not take bedrest, was told to stay active but not to lift (difficult with 2 year old toddler). I took it very easy. every day i was counting as being better for my baby. Went into labour at 37 +2 and had healthy baby boy (7lb 8oz) at 37 +3, with a normal delivery, took about 4 hours less than my daughter. So I had read so much on short cervix and wanted stats to hear that i would be OK. Of course they cannot tell you this, but all i heard were stories of people delivering early and actually in the end my baby is classed as term. Not sure what the odds are if I have another, not sure i can go through the stress of me imagining every twinge was me going into labour from week 30, but all the same I am so grateful to be where I am with him, although I was told by hospital anything after 30 weeks is no problem these days, and so much they can do before that anyway. Good luck to anyone who has same problem, I found it the most stressful thing ever.


----------



## Agiboma

hope bubs keeps baking a while longer


----------

